# My Corys layed eggs



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I had 3 bronze corys in a 10 gallon tank for almost two years. When I moved them into a 29 gallon tank with some other fish, they layed eggs all over the tank on friday night. Most of them appear to have little spots in them so I think they are fertilized. (there is a picture of the eggs on the night they were layed in my photos) So, they should hatch tomorrow or tuesday, but this is all I know. I was originally planning on letting them be eaten by my snails and other fish because I didn't want 4 tanks running in my room, but now I know of someone who might take them. If I were to move them tonight or tomorrow, would they survive the trip? And also, what do I need to keep them alive once they hatch? This is the first time I've ever dealt with fish laying eggs so I'm not sure what to do. I only have a day or so until they hatch in my tank so any advice would be very helpful


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can move them with a razor blade. Keep them dark. Once "free swimming" you need a very fine food and clean water.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok thank you. I will be moving them into a plastic container that I have to move them to the other house. If they hatch, I have a 10 gallon tank for them


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I just finished moving the eggs out of the tank. It was kind of hectic using the blade though. They weren't really sticking to it and started floating around the tank so I had to catch them. I got most of them out though. I'm not sure these ones will make it but hopefully I'll have a better method for pulling them out in the future.


----------

